# How to Get the "Stink" Out of Microfiber Terry Cloth?



## orange_mommy (Jul 9, 2010)

So I have in my stash several GoGreen Pocket Diapers. I love them, they are ridiculously cute and so easy for other people to use. One problem though: For a short time, nothing was wrong. However, after probably a month or so I noticed that although they smelled fine coming out of the dryer... as soon as ds peed, immediately there was this strong, stomach-turning smell. Smells almost like a chemical because it's so strong. I don't know if that's an ammonia smell or what? It is so nasty that I am embarrassed to change his diaper when we are in public because I feel like everyone within 10 feet can smell it, and when I mention it, other people always say "Ya, I smelled something strange but didn't want to say anything", lol. Anyways, the inserts in these are made of microfiber terry-cloth and a friend told me that microfiber can tend to have "stink" issues. I stopped using the inserts and instead have been using prefolds and the distinct smell went away. I have noticed this smell to a lesser degree in other diapers as well, but nothing as bad as with those inserts. Is there anything I can do to make the stink go away, and be able to use the inserts again? (It takes less time to insert them than a prefold, and they are slightly less bulky than a prefold.) Thanks in advance!


----------



## Viriditas (Aug 30, 2004)

DS's Fuzzybunz got like that. The only thing that would get rid of the stink was to boil them with some baking soda. Then I washed and dried them and they smelled perfectly fine.


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 22, 2011)

I had that problem too.What worked for me was adding Bac Out to the water and soaking overnight. That stuff is amazing. I got it at whole foods and it's worth trying because you can use it for cleaning too. Just make sure you rinse really well.


----------



## gitanamama (Feb 17, 2011)

In the same boat here orange_mommy. I did some online research and found out that Dawn original dish soap works (with TONS of rinsing afterwards) as does bleach (ack!) After trying everything else (baking soda, vinegar, Charlie's soap, Bac Out) I finally resorted to washing mine with bleach, which seems to have solved the problem (fingers are crossed!) I live in the desert and we're in a pretty extreme drought, so I couldn't justify the 9 or 10 rinse cycles it takes to get Dawn out, but if you live in a wetter climate, it might be worth a try. I also find if I dry my diapers in the sun, it helps with both stains and smells. Good luck!


----------



## mamadiamond (Feb 2, 2011)

dawn works great for me at getting the stink out. wash on hot with about a teaspoon of dawn, then a couple of hot rinses and then a cold rinse. also, to prevent the stink in the first place i use some baking soda in the wash and vinegar in the rinse(which prevents buildup of detergent).


----------



## icy02 (Oct 28, 2008)

I had Happy Heiny Pockets for DS1 and had the same problem. They just smelled horrible! I tried everything 'natural' before I finally gave up and started bleaching them at every single wash. I did an extra rinse. Finally I got tired of using bleach all the time and just sold them and got some AIO's.


----------

